# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Profile pic

## LivinInThe603

I uploaded a picture to an album and set it as my profile pic but no pic shows when I post in a thread...  :Frown: 


Never mind, for now. I think I solved my problem. I discover d I need to pick an "avatar".

----------

